# Transformer ID



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

I obtained a 1994 Lionel set new in the box. It all works fine, but I've been stumped trying to find a part number for the transformer in the set.

Here is a picture of the same model in an eBay ad:









The control panel looks like the one from the 6-12885, but that one comes with a much larger transformer. The 6-12885 is said to be 77 Watts input and 40 W output (although the ratings on the transformer suggest 54 out). The ratings on this one look significantly lower--19 W input, 16 W output?

Does anyone know if this one has a different part number than the 6-12885? I'm trying to figure out what this is and locate a manual.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

They made several "look a like" that look the same with different outputs I have the 40watt version but I have seen others. Ever tho they look alike there is an internal difference. Don


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

If you know your "set". You should get a manual at the Lionel site. It should have some transformer info. On searches they sometimes have mutiple manuals for different items in the set.

This manual shows a 40 watt power pack

Manual for the 40 watt controller

My guess is that they are only in sets and have no ordering number. Part numbers no, It is probably a dealer serviced item. The cost being the price of a new 40 watt transformer. Tthose manuals are all I coud find. For paryts all they show are wires for track connections.

replacement is 49.99 bucks 6-12885


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for the tips. I was a bit surprised to find this transformer as I'd never seen this variation before. It must have "evolved" during the 90s.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

They came with train sets. The one i have came with a set about 1998. I still have one and an extra transformer but mine has a larger transformer.
You can find these on ebay. I think they were replaced in sets with the cw-40 and cw-80. Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think that's considered around a 25-30W transformer. Remember, they used to rate them for input power and not output power. The similar looking 77W transformer has a 3A 18VAC output, do the math. 

Here's the "77 watt" model.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

The label on the transformer says 19 watts. Is it possible that it is the wrong one? I do not remember ever seeing one that is 19 watt. 
there should be some labeling on the back of the controller part. Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Since it's claiming 16 watts out, the 19 watts in is probably about right, 85% efficiency for a simple AC transformer. Note that the 16 watts out would only be at full throttle, so if you're running slower, you're getting even less wattage to the rails. This is strictly for very small sets!


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

I have one of the 77 W versions as well. The control panel is dark green on those. The 19 W model is black.

I'm pretty sure the transformer plug is what is supposed to be there. The photo from the eBay ad exactly matches the equipment included in this set. Both transformers list model JK-16101-SA and part number 02A-166.

There is no part number on the control panel. All it says is "Made in China" and Lionel's address. The dark green version is the same way.

I'm guessing it would be a bad idea to connect the 77W transformer to the black control panel.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think the components in the smaller transformer control wouldn't be up to the task.


----------

